# Logitech G Pro X/DTS:X Game Settings?



## abcgum1 (Jul 12, 2020)

Hello everybody. I have a questions and I cant find an answer online. I have a Logitech G Pro X plugged into its DAC along with DTS:X enabled on my windows 10.

Now when I play games do I choose the Stereo or Headphones or 5.1/7.1?

If a game has HRTF should I have that enabled too?

Thanks Guys!


----------



## funboy6942 (Jul 14, 2020)

I chose Headphones, for dts manipulates the stereo seperation going to your headphones, making it virtual surround sound. Same goes for if you use sonic for headphones, or DD Atmos for headphones, need to pick out in your program, headphones, and make sure one of them is enabled.


----------

